# YT624EJ light problem



## shootmeink (Oct 6, 2019)

Good day folks,

I got a 2014 YT624EJ that I bought last year. The thing is mint, literally.
After a good winter of work, I've changed the oil, add lubricant where needed and stored it in the shed.
When I took it out this w-e to bring it back in the garage, I noticed that the light wont turn on at all...
Any one of you familiar with this issue?

Everything is connected to the battery and the snowblower itself starts with the key no problem.

If no one had this issue, is there a service manual for this model hanging around?

Many thanks


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe a loose ground tab or corrosion.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Bulb burnt out?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's a multiple LED lamp. This diagram is from the Yamaha service manual, pretty sure the LED is shown backwards in this diagram. Polarity are reversed.




















It should be.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> It's a multiple LED lamp.]
> 
> Ah Ha....


----------



## shootmeink (Oct 6, 2019)

Coby7 said:


> Maybe a loose ground tab or corrosion.


I’ve looked for loose wire but couldnt find any. Everything is snug and tight. The chute control works normal as well.

Just to clarify about the ground tab, is it this one?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Take your voltage meter out and start probing.


----------



## shootmeink (Oct 6, 2019)

Coby7 said:


> Take your voltage meter out and start probing.


I got one, but to be quite honnest I’m pretty limited when using it. The only thing I can do with it is to notice a dramatic change in the numbers once I touch different things of verify a battery voltage. Total improvisation otherwise...


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

So "shootmeink" did you trace that red/yellow wire? If your shoot still works it's not the ground, it has to be at the light connector or inside the light itself.


----------



## shootmeink (Oct 6, 2019)

It was indeed the light. I found out how to use my test light and confirmed that power was Not the issue. Changed the light with an identical replica of the OEM but a 100$ cheaper and it works like a charm. If someone ends up on this thread for the same issue, here’s a good alternative for replacement. 

Thanks for the help Coby. Its always fun to solve everyday issues with the help of people online. 

Cheers!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Where did you get it? I can't open your second picture to read the part number.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Where did you get it? I can't open your second picture to read the part number.


ARN22273S looks like the part # on the box.


----------

